# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  مقتطفات من السوق السعودى  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم 
السيناريو الايجابى جدا للمؤشر العام هو التحرك فى دافعة ممتدة
و فى هذه الحالة سنرى قمم تاريخية بشرط تأكيد اختراق  قمة هذا الاسبوع    
اما السيناريو السلبى جدا هو التحرك فى صعود تصحيحيى يستهدف ما بين 12500 و 12600 نقطة ثم يبدأ الهبوط   
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

الراجحى

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك أ. حسان وفقك الله

----------


## hassan massoud

> بارك الله فيك أ. حسان وفقك الله

 جزاك الله كل خير استاذ بسام
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hassan massoud

سامبا

----------


## hassan massoud

بنك الانماء

----------


## elktrony

مشكور استاذ حسن على هذا الجهد  :Drive1:  عن قريب بعون الله  
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## hassan massoud

> مشكور استاذ حسن على هذا الجهد  عن قريب بعون الله  
> تحياتى لشخصك الكريم

 اهلا بيك يا غالى
منور الباب

----------


## hassan massoud

الزامل الصناعية 
السهم يستهدف منطقة 90 ريال 
مع مراعاة احتمالية التصحيح من  القمة الحالية التى تمثل 61% فيبو من ارتفاع الموجة (Y)  
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

كيان 
يستهدف 30 ريال 
و لكنى لم اتاكد من انتهاء الموجة 2) بعد

----------


## hassan massoud

الراجحى تكافل

----------


## hassan massoud

سند 
منطقة شراء بهدف 18 ريال
ثم نعاود الشراء بعد تاكيد اختراق القناه الهابطة

----------


## hassan massoud

سلامة

----------


## hassan massoud

الكابلات

----------


## W A V E R

جهد ممتاز أستاذ حسن بارك الله في جهودك

----------


## DEAF

> سند 
> منطقة شراء بهدف 18 ريال
> ثم نعاود الشراء بعد تاكيد اختراق القناه الهابطة  الملف المرفق 416258

 هلا بك 
احذر شركة راس المال 75% خسارة

----------


## aljameel

بارك الله في جهدك

----------


## hassan massoud

> جهد ممتاز أستاذ حسن بارك الله في جهودك

  

> بارك الله في جهدك

 بارك الله فيكم يا شباب و جزاكم كل خير

----------


## hassan massoud

> هلا بك 
> احذر شركة راس المال 75% خسارة

 الف شكر ابو يوسف على هذه المعلومة الهامة 
تحياتى

----------


## يوسف الأحمد

> سامبا  الملف المرفق 416162

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك أ.حسان 
مجهوداتك واضحة للعيان
سؤالي بخصوص سامبا، السهم اليوم أقفل على 49.99 ريال
كم تتوقع أقصى نزول ممكن يختبره السهم؟
هل يوجد رقم معين بإختراقه يتأكد الهدف 90؟
كم تتوقع الفترة الزمنية التقريبية لوصوله لهدف90؟ 
كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## DEAF

> الف شكر ابو يوسف على هذه المعلومة الهامة 
> تحياتى

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم 
> السيناريو الايجابى جدا للمؤشر العام هو التحرك فى دافعة ممتدة
> و فى هذه الحالة سنرى قمم تاريخية بشرط تأكيد اختراق  قمة هذا الاسبوع   الملف المرفق 416143 
> اما السيناريو السلبى جدا هو التحرك فى صعود تصحيحيى يستهدف ما بين 12500 و 12600 نقطة ثم يبدأ الهبوط  الملف المرفق 416144 
> تحياتى

 هلا يا حسن 
ممكن ما رايك 
انا الترقيم    
موجة صعود اهداف 14000    
وتحياتي

----------


## Elliot.Mystery

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ التحليل ولا تحرمنا من مثل هذه المشاركات عن السوق السعودي من وقت لآخر 
قبلة لجبينك يا بشمهندس

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بارك الله فيك أ.حسان 
> مجهوداتك واضحة للعيان
> سؤالي بخصوص سامبا، السهم اليوم أقفل على 49.99 ريال
> كم تتوقع أقصى نزول ممكن يختبره السهم؟
> هل يوجد رقم معين بإختراقه يتأكد الهدف 90؟
> كم تتوقع الفترة الزمنية التقريبية لوصوله لهدف90؟ 
> كل الشكر والتقدير

 اهلا بيك اخ يوسف 
هذا التحليل على المدى المتوسط يعنى يحتاج عدة اشهر لكى يكتمل 
على المدى القصير اهم المناطق المستهدفة للتصحيح ما بين 46 و 43 ريال 
الا اذا تم اختراق 52 ريال مباشرة من المنطقة الحالية و الثبات فوقها ستكون اشارة قوية لاستكمال الصعود  
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> هلا يا حسن 
> ممكن ما رايك 
> انا الترقيم    
> موجة صعود اهداف 14000    
> وتحياتي

 يا هلا ابو يوسف 
سيناريو معقول جدا خاصة ان منطقة 14000 تمثل تقريبا نسبة 61% من اجمالى الهبوط
و يتفق مع السيناريو السلبى الذى وضعته فى المشاركة الاولى مع الفارق فى تفاصيل الحركة و الهدف لأنى اكتفيت بنسبة 50% فقط حول منطقة 12500 نقطة 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ التحليل ولا تحرمنا من مثل هذه المشاركات عن السوق السعودي من وقت لآخر 
> قبلة لجبينك يا بشمهندس

 اهلا بيك يا غالى
شرفنى مرورك الكريم

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم 
سابك

----------


## hassan massoud

> سلامة  الملف المرفق 416266

 سلامة
تحديث 
بعد أن توقعنا الصعود صعد السهم من 35 إلى 42 ريال  و لكنه وصل الى مقاومة الحد العلوى للقناه الهابطة
سيتاكد  استكمال الصعود بعد اختراق 48 ريال ان شاء الله 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> سند 
> منطقة شراء بهدف 18 ريال
> ثم نعاود الشراء بعد تاكيد اختراق القناه الهابطة  الملف المرفق 416258

 سند 
تحديث 
احترم السهم الشارت و صعد بالفعل من 13.45 الى 16.20 ريال
يفضل جنى الربح قبل مقاومة 18 ريال و ننتظر ما سيحدث 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> كيان 
> يستهدف 30 ريال 
> و لكنى لم اتاكد من انتهاء الموجة 2) بعد  الملف المرفق 416249

 كيان 
تحديث 
واصل السهم الصعود مؤكدا اختراق مقاومة 17 ريال 
و لا زلنا نتوقع استمرار الصعود 
تحياتى

----------


## Elliot.Mystery

> السلام عليكم 
> سابك  الملف المرفق 416430

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي ملاحظة بسيطة في الشارت أعلاه لو سمحت يا بشمهندس وهي عن الموجة X) 
حيث كما علمتنا سابقا أن الموجة إكس يجب أن تصحح على الأقل 50% من نموذج ABC وهو ما لم يحدث مع أنها كانت قريبة جدا .. 
عملت شارت قريب لشارت حضرتك مع بعض الاختلافات لمراعاة هذه النقطة فما رأيك ؟؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عندي ملاحظة بسيطة في الشارت أعلاه لو سمحت يا بشمهندس وهي عن الموجة X) 
> حيث كما علمتنا سابقا أن الموجة إكس يجب أن تصحح على الأقل 50% من نموذج ABC وهو ما لم يحدث مع أنها كانت قريبة جدا .. 
> عملت شارت قريب لشارت حضرتك مع بعض الاختلافات لمراعاة هذه النقطة فما رأيك ؟؟ 
> تحياتي

 السلام عليكم 
لا مانع من التعديل طالما وصلنا لنفس النتيجة فى النهاية 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم 
دار الاركان 
نموذج جارتلى بيعى
منطقة جنى ارباح تستهدف 14.25 ريال 
فى حالة اختراق قمة 16.25 مباشرة سيستهدف السهم حوالى 21 ريال

----------


## abuFares

> سلامة
> تحديث 
> بعد أن توقعنا الصعود صعد السهم من 35 إلى 42 ريال  و لكنه وصل الى مقاومة الحد العلوى للقناه الهابطة
> سيتاكد  استكمال الصعود بعد اختراق 48 ريال ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى  الملف المرفق 416432

 السلام عليكم  
باش مهندس ممكن عمل الترقيم لموجة الهبوط B  
وما هو الرأي الفني بعد تداول يوم الخميس حيث كان هناك ارتفاع في الكميات

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم  
> باش مهندس ممكن عمل الترقيم لموجة الهبوط B  
> وما هو الرأي الفني بعد تداول يوم الخميس حيث كان هناك ارتفاع في الكميات

 السلام عليكم 
الموجة (B) لن يتاكد انتهاءها الا باختراق النقطة xx)  
و هذا الترقيم مبدئى فقد يتغير شكل النموذج 
و حجم التداول العالى عند المقاومة سلاح ذو حدين
فيجب اختراق المقاومة حتى يتأكد انه فوليوم مشترى
و الا فقد يكون فوليوم تصريفى فى حالة عدم القدرة على الاختراق و الهبوط 
تحياتى

----------


## abuFares

ممكن رأئيك استاذ حسن

----------


## حضرم

ممكن مهندس تشوف أليانز الفرنسيه8040

----------


## DEAF

> يا هلا ابو يوسف 
> سيناريو معقول جدا خاصة ان منطقة 14000 تمثل تقريبا نسبة 61% من اجمالى الهبوط
> و يتفق مع السيناريو السلبى الذى وضعته فى المشاركة الاولى مع الفارق فى تفاصيل الحركة و الهدف لأنى اكتفيت بنسبة 50% فقط حول منطقة 12500 نقطة 
> تحياتى

 ان شاء الله  :Inlove:

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم 
> سابك  الملف المرفق 416430

 موجة اكس مافي تصل 50%  
.... 
ترقيمي

----------


## abuFares

> السلام عليكم 
> الموجة (B) لن يتاكد انتهاءها الا باختراق النقطة xx)  
> و هذا الترقيم مبدئى فقد يتغير شكل النموذج 
> و حجم التداول العالى عند المقاومة سلاح ذو حدين
> فيجب اختراق المقاومة حتى يتأكد انه فوليوم مشترى
> و الا فقد يكون فوليوم تصريفى فى حالة عدم القدرة على الاختراق و الهبوط 
> تحياتى

 كذا القصد يا باش مهندس 
عشان x يحقق اكثر من 50 % 
ونضيف موجة فلات بعد اللي صار يوم الخميس  
لتكوين موجة فلات z 
وشكرا على هالموضوع القيم

----------


## hassan massoud

> ممكن رأئيك استاذ حسن

 السلام عليكم 
طالما اننا لا زلنا داخل القناه الهابطة يبقى لا مانع من هذا السيناريو
و كما ذكرنا أن التصحيح لن يتاكد انتهاؤه الا باختراق 48 ريال مباشرة من المنقطة الحالية 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> ممكن مهندس تشوف أليانز الفرنسيه8040

 السلام عليكم 
اليانز الفرنسية 
اعتقد انه دخل فى نموذج عرضى (a) (b) (c) 
امامنا 2 سيناريو 
سيناريو الاسهم الخضراء و هو الصعود الى 66 ريال ليحقق الموجة xx) من (b)
ثم يهبط ليحقق قاع جديد بالموجة z) من (b) 
ثم ينطلق فى الموجة (c) 
سيناريو الاسهم الحمراء
و هو انتهاء الموجة (b) بالفعل و فى هذه الحالى سيخترق منطقة 66 ريال و يواصل الصعود فى (c) 
فى الحالتين يجب اختراق منقطة 60 ريال اولا لتأكيد الصعود الى الاهداف الموضحة   
ملحوظة 
لا يوجد ما يمنع من تحقيق قاع اسفل 54.75 قبل اختراق ال 60 ريال 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> موجة اكس مافي تصل 50%  
> .... 
> ترقيمي

 اهلا ابو يوسف الغالى 
الموجة X حققت 50% بالتمام و الكمال 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

كيمانول 
اعتقد ان السهم سيزور منطقة 15 ريال قبل مواصلة الصعود 
لدينا 2 سيناريو 
الاول هو الهبوط المباشر فى الموجة C) الى منطقة 15 ريال 
الثانى هو ان يتحول التصحيح الى فلاتة ممتدة و تصعد الموجة B) الى منطقة 19 ريال اولا ليتختبر الترند المكسور ثم يهبط فى الموجة C) إلى منطقة 15 ريال 
نموذج الشموع المتكون فى القمة الحالية ( شارك 32 ) سيكون لاتجاه كسره أثر كبير فى تحديد الحركة التالية 
تحياتى

----------


## حضرم

> السلام عليكم 
> اليانز الفرنسية 
> اعتقد انه دخل فى نموذج عرضى (a) (b) (c) 
> امامنا 2 سيناريو 
> سيناريو الاسهم الخضراء و هو الصعود الى 66 ريال ليحقق الموجة xx) من (b)
> ثم يهبط ليحقق قاع جديد بالموجة z) من (b) 
> ثم ينطلق فى الموجة (c) 
> سيناريو الاسهم الحمراء
> و هو انتهاء الموجة (b) بالفعل و فى هذه الحالى سيخترق منطقة 66 ريال و يواصل الصعود فى (c) 
> ...

 الف شكر معلمنا الفاضل

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم 
عسير 
السهم يتحرك فى موجة دافعة ممتدة صاعدة تستهدف منطقة 53 ريال 
وقف الخسارة بكسر 28 ريال لاسفل 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> سلامة  الملف المرفق 416266

    

> سلامة
> تحديث 
> بعد أن توقعنا الصعود صعد السهم من 35 إلى 42 ريال  و لكنه وصل الى مقاومة الحد العلوى للقناه الهابطة
> سيتاكد  استكمال الصعود بعد اختراق 48 ريال ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى  الملف المرفق 416432

 سلامة 
تحديث 
بدأ السهم الهبوط من منطقة المقاومة الاولى التى نبهنا عنها
و كما ذكرنا ان الصعود لن يتاكد الا باختراق منطقة 48 ريال 
نحن الأن امام 2 سيناريو 
الاول
الصعود الاخير هو الموجة الاولى و الهبوط الحالى هو الموجة الثانية ثم يصعد فى الموجة الثالثة 
الثانى
اننا لا زلنا داخل الموجة (B) و فى هذه الحالة سيحقق قاع اسفل 30 ريال ثم يعاود الصعود   
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم 
أنابيب 
كلمة السر موجيا فى الموجة الهابطة التى داخل الدائرة الخضراء
لانها دافعة
و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 ريال سيثبت السيناريو 
و كلمة السر كلاسيكيا فى القناه الافقية الزرقاء
و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 سيحدث انفجار سعرى 
هدف الصعود لن يقل عن 90 ريال ان شاء الله التى تمثل النقطة (B) و ايضا 50% من اجمالى الهبوط 
الشراء الأمن بعد اختراق 33.10 ريال
الشراء بنسبة  مخاطرة  فى حالة  هبوط الموجة (2 إلى حوالى 22 ريال 
و الله اعلى و اعلم

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم 
> أنابيب 
> كلمة السر موجيا فى الموجة الهابطة التى داخل الدائرة الخضراء
> لانها دافعة
> و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 ريال سيثبت السيناريو 
> و كلمة السر كلاسيكيا فى القناه الافقية الزرقاء
> و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 سيحدث انفجار سعرى 
> هدف الصعود لن يقل عن 90 ريال ان شاء الله التى تمثل النقطة (B) و ايضا 50% من اجمالى الهبوط 
> الشراء الأمن بعد اختراق 33.10 ريال
> ...

 اضافة اخرى الى شارت أنابيب 
السهم اخترق القناه الهابطة من القمة و ننتظر اختراق 33.10 لتأكيد الاختراق
و لكن قد يهبط اولا الى حوالى 22 ريال لاعلدة اختبار الترند المكسور 
تحياتى

----------


## Elliot.Mystery

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على هذه اللوحات الفنية  
ممكن تشوف لنا سولدريتي 8290 و ملاذ 8020 
فيهما حركة قوية هذه الأيام

----------


## abuFares

باش مهندس ايش رائيك في السيناريو الاول والثاني على فريم ال 20 دقيقة لسلامة 
باعتبار ان الموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة هي الاولى والهابطة اللي احنا موجودين بيها الثانية 
يهمني ايضا ترقيمك لنفس الفريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hassan massoud

> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على هذه اللوحات الفنية  
> ممكن تشوف لنا سولدريتي 8290 و ملاذ 8020 
> فيهما حركة قوية هذه الأيام

 السلام عليكم 
سهم سولدريتى انهى نموذج التصحيح الهابط
بعد ان حقق امس قمة جديدة فوق قمة اخر موجة هابطة دافعة  
الحد الادنى للصعود 30 ريال  فى حالة ان الصعود تصحيحى
و لكن اتوقع ان يحقق قمم اعلى من ذلك لأن الموجة الصاعدة الحالية هى غالبا دافعة ممتدة و يثبت ذلك باختراق قمة الامس مباشرة   
 امامنا 2 سيناريو على الشارت للوصول الى منطقة 30 ريال على الاقل  
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على هذه اللوحات الفنية  
> ممكن تشوف لنا سولدريتي 8290 و ملاذ 8020 
> فيهما حركة قوية هذه الأيام

 ملاذ للتأمين 
هذا السيناريو على المدى المتوسط و الطويل
لذلك قد نرى بعض الاختلاف فى التفاصيل الداخلية على المدى القصير 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> باش مهندس ايش رائيك في السيناريو الاول والثاني على فريم ال 20 دقيقة لسلامة 
> باعتبار ان الموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة هي الاولى والهابطة اللي احنا موجودين بيها الثانية 
> يهمني ايضا ترقيمك لنفس الفريم

 السلام عليكم 
كلا السيناريوهين وارد
و ننتظر اكتمال نموذج واضح لتتضح الرؤية اكثر ان شاء الله 
تحياتى

----------


## abuFares

> باش مهندس ايش رائيك في السيناريو الاول والثاني على فريم ال 20 دقيقة لسلامة 
> باعتبار ان الموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة هي الاولى والهابطة اللي احنا موجودين بيها الثانية 
> يهمني ايضا ترقيمك لنفس الفريم

  
استاذ حسن هذا تحديث سيناريو 1  
ماشين تمام ؟ وهل التغت فكرة كسر ال 30 ام مازالت مطروحة ؟  
( اي اننا صعدنا في اولى دافعة والان في c من الثانية ) 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم

----------


## hassan massoud

> استاذ حسن هذا تحديث سيناريو 1  
> ماشين تمام ؟ وهل التغت فكرة كسر ال 30 ام مازالت مطروحة ؟  
> ( اي اننا صعدنا في اولى دافعة والان في c من الثانية ) 
> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم

 كدة تمام حتى الأن 
و لا زالت فكرة كسر ال 30 مطروحة طالما نتحرك تحت ال 48 ريال 
تحياتى

----------


## المراسل

نورت السوق السعودي بمتابعتك يا مهندس حسن وان شاء الله الامور تضبط معانا بفضل توجيهاتك 
وياليت تشوف لنا سهم امانة للتأمين و أين نحن الآن  
تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

> نورت السوق السعودي بمتابعتك يا مهندس حسن وان شاء الله الامور تضبط معانا بفضل توجيهاتك 
> وياليت تشوف لنا سهم امانة للتأمين و أين نحن الآن  
> تحياتي

 
السلام عليكم
السوق السعودى منور بيك اخى المراسل 
سهم امانة على  يتحرك فى منطقة عرضية فى مجموعة من الموجات الثلاثية 
و هذا له تفسيرين 
اما انه يشكل الموجات A , B لينفجر فى الموجة C الصاعدة
و  هذا السيناريو ممكن نبدأ نفكر فيه على الاقل بعد اختراق الترند الاحمر و حوالى 36 ريال ليستهدف مبدئيا الحد العلوى للمنطقة العرضية عند حوالى 47 ريال
و وقتها سنقرر اذا كان دخل فى الموجة C و سيخترق ال 47 ريال أم انه لا يزال داخل الموجة B و سيهبط منها قبل الاختراق 
أو انه يتحرك فى قطرية خلفية ( باللون الاخضر )
و هذا السيناريو قد يهبط به الى حوالى 28 ريال و ستكون منطقة شراء ممتازة 
تحياتى

----------


## المراسل

نورتنا الله ينور لك دنيا و آخره استتاذنا العزيز

----------


## hassan massoud

> كيمانول 
> اعتقد ان السهم سيزور منطقة 15 ريال قبل مواصلة الصعود 
> لدينا 2 سيناريو 
> الاول هو الهبوط المباشر فى الموجة C) الى منطقة 15 ريال 
> الثانى هو ان يتحول التصحيح الى فلاتة ممتدة و تصعد الموجة B) الى منطقة 19 ريال اولا ليتختبر الترند المكسور ثم يهبط فى الموجة C) إلى منطقة 15 ريال 
> نموذج الشموع المتكون فى القمة الحالية ( شارك 32 ) سيكون لاتجاه كسره أثر كبير فى تحديد الحركة التالية 
> تحياتى  الملف المرفق 416688

 السلام عليكم 
هبط السهم من منطقة 19 ريال و لا زلنا فى انتظار ال 15 ريال الا اذا جد جديد 
تحياتى

----------


## المراسل

كم نحن فخورين بتواضعك مهندس حسن و بالمتابعة المستمرة لأهداف بعض أسهم السوق السعودي فجزاك الله عن الجميع كل خير لما تقدمه لإخوانك  
تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

> كم نحن فخورين بتواضعك مهندس حسن و بالمتابعة المستمرة لأهداف بعض أسهم السوق السعودي فجزاك الله عن الجميع كل خير لما تقدمه لإخوانك  
> تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك اخى المراسل
و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم 
> أنابيب 
> كلمة السر موجيا فى الموجة الهابطة التى داخل الدائرة الخضراء
> لانها دافعة
> و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 ريال سيثبت السيناريو 
> و كلمة السر كلاسيكيا فى القناه الافقية الزرقاء
> و فى حالة اختراق قمتها 33.10 سيحدث انفجار سعرى 
> هدف الصعود لن يقل عن 90 ريال ان شاء الله التى تمثل النقطة (B) و ايضا 50% من اجمالى الهبوط 
> الشراء الأمن بعد اختراق 33.10 ريال
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
اخترق سهم انابيب اليوم مقاومة 33.10
الثبات هذا الثبات فوقها او استمرار الصعود هذا الاسبوع سيزيد من قوة السيناريو و تحقيق الهف ان شاء الله 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم 
> دار الاركان 
> نموذج جارتلى بيعى
> منطقة جنى ارباح تستهدف 14.25 ريال 
> فى حالة اختراق قمة 16.25 مباشرة سيستهدف السهم حوالى 21 ريال  الملف المرفق 416564

 دار الاركان 
احترم السهم نموذج جارتلى السلبى و هبط من الهدف  الى منطقة 13 ريال التى تمثل دعم هام
و لكن الهبوط يبدو بموجة دافعة حتى الأن لذلك سننتظر فرصة واضحة للشراء 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> كيان 
> يستهدف 30 ريال 
> و لكنى لم اتاكد من انتهاء الموجة 2) بعد  الملف المرفق 416249

 سهم كيان
تحول التصحيح الى فلاتة
سننتظر اكتمال 5 موجات هابطة لنبدأ الشراء ان شاء الله 
تحياتى

----------


## abuFares

استاذ حسن اذا سمحت هل اتضحت حركة سهم سلامة الاخيرة ؟

----------


## abuFares

المهم عندي يا استاذ حسن ان نبتعد عن شبح كسر ال 30  
والمفتاح هو 36.70 والله اعلم 
وسؤالي في الترقيم البديل هل يصح ان y لا تكسر قاع w حتى وان لم تكن مثلثية لانها اتت على شكل فلاتة 
وشكرا لك

----------


## المراسل

> المهم عندي يا استاذ حسن ان نبتعد عن شبح كسر ال 30  
> والمفتاح هو 36.70 والله اعلم 
> وسؤالي في الترقيم البديل هل يصح ان y لا تكسر قاع w حتى وان لم تكن مثلثية لانها اتت على شكل فلاتة 
> وشكرا لك

 حياك الله ابو فارس نعم ممكن تعتمد المثلث لاكن مش ممكن تكون wxy لان موجة y  لا يجوز ان تكون اقصر من x الا اذا جاءت على شكل مثلث  
تحياتي

----------


## بسام العبيد

جهود جباره ومتابعه مستمره وفقك الله وبارك فيك ونفع بك  
يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائده   وكل عام وانت بألف خير

----------


## mohammedalrasheed

موضوع رائع بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة 
أتعبت من بعدك أستاذي الفاضل 
متابع وسأكون مشارك فعال في هذا الموضوع الذي وجدت فيه ضالتي 
تحياتي لك أستاذ حسن ولكل المشاركين

----------


## hassan massoud

> استاذ حسن اذا سمحت هل اتضحت حركة سهم سلامة الاخيرة ؟

 السلام عليكم 
لاحظ حجم التداول التاريخى على هذه الشمعة السلبية و الذى لم نراه منذ طرح السهم من حوالى 8 سنوات
بالتأكيد يدل على بياع واضح 
لذلك نحتاج الى اختراق قمة هذه الشمعة و بحجم تداول عالى جدا حتى نطمئن انه فوليوم مشترى و أن الهبوط الحالى لاختبار البياع   
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> المهم عندي يا استاذ حسن ان نبتعد عن شبح كسر ال 30  
> والمفتاح هو 36.70 والله اعلم 
> وسؤالي في الترقيم البديل هل يصح ان y لا تكسر قاع w حتى وان لم تكن مثلثية لانها اتت على شكل فلاتة 
> وشكرا لك

 مفيش مانع من سيناريو المثلث 
اما بالنسبة للترقيم البديل Y لا تقل عن X طالما انها غير مثلثية 
و عموما مفيش مشكلة فى كسر 36.70 لانه ممكن يعمل كدة   
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> حياك الله ابو فارس نعم ممكن تعتمد المثلث لاكن مش ممكن تكون wxy لان موجة y  لا يجوز ان تكون اقصر من x الا اذا جاءت على شكل مثلث  
> تحياتي

 تمام اخى الفاضل 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> جهود جباره ومتابعه مستمره وفقك الله وبارك فيك ونفع بك  
> يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائده   وكل عام وانت بألف خير

 جزاك الله كل خير استاذ بسام
و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## hassan massoud

> موضوع رائع بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة 
> أتعبت من بعدك أستاذي الفاضل 
> متابع وسأكون مشارك فعال في هذا الموضوع الذي وجدت فيه ضالتي 
> تحياتي لك أستاذ حسن ولكل المشاركين

 اهلا بيك استاذ محمد نورت الباب 
تحياتى

----------


## يوسف الأحمد

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وأنت بخير يا مهندس حسن وكل الأخوة الأعضاء
سؤالي على سهم سامبا
السهم سجل ٤١.٧٠ وأغلق ٤٢.٦٥
هل ممكن تحدث نقاطه يا غالي؟ وهل الهدف ٩٠ ما زال قائم؟
فيه محلل يقول إن هدف السهم الحالي ٤٦ وبعدها يصحح السهم إلى ٣٩، هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم 
> وكل عام وأنت بخير يا مهندس حسن وكل الأخوة الأعضاء
> سؤالي على سهم سامبا
> السهم سجل ٤١.٧٠ وأغلق ٤٢.٦٥
> هل ممكن تحدث نقاطه يا غالي؟ وهل الهدف ٩٠ ما زال قائم؟
> فيه محلل يقول إن هدف السهم الحالي ٤٦ وبعدها يصحح السهم إلى ٣٩، هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟

  
السلام عليكم 
كون سهم سامبا نموذج نجمة الصباح و ايضا Pinbar انعكاسى نموذجى
و يتأكد الصعود باختراق 46  ريال
و الوقف اسفل 39.50 ريال 
تحياتى

----------


## hassan massoud

> السلام عليكم 
> هبط السهم من منطقة 19 ريال و لا زلنا فى انتظار ال 15 ريال الا اذا جد جديد 
> تحياتى  الملف المرفق 418557

 السلام عليكم 
حقق سهم كيمانول هدف الهبوط عند 15 ريال 
السهم الأن فى منطقة شراء و يتأكد الصعود باختراق 16.60 ان شاء الله

----------


## يوسف الأحمد

مشكور يا باشمهندس  

> السلام عليكم 
> كون سهم سامبا نموذج نجمة الصباح و ايضا Pinbar انعكاسى نموذجى
> و يتأكد الصعود باختراق 46  ريال
> و الوقف اسفل 39.50 ريال 
> تحياتى

----------


## أيمن الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخترق سهم انابيب اليوم مقاومة 33.10
> الثبات هذا الثبات فوقها او استمرار الصعود هذا الاسبوع سيزيد من قوة السيناريو و تحقيق الهف ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى  الملف المرفق 418755

  السلام عليكم 
تعليقك على السهم بعد ان نزف ووصل ال 23.40
اشكر متابعتك الاثرائية 
وفقك الله

----------


## Elliot.Mystery

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس  
ممكن تشوف لنا سهم موبايلي لا هنت ... نريد أن نرى نظرة حضرتك في هذا السهم

----------


## المراسل

نتمنى التحديث من المهندس حسن مسعود

----------

